# Alternative Airports near Myrtle Beach



## kmanto

Hello, I remember seeing a post about airports close to Myrtle Beach, but cannot find it.  We are going to Myrtle Beach (Presidential Villas) in the summer and are looking for other airports to fly into from Connecticut; we don't mind driving up to 2 hours if needed.  The flights to Myrtle Beach are expensive.  

Thanks ..... Kathy


----------



## Aussiedog

Wilmington NC and Charleston SC are good options within the 2 hour ring but I am not sure you will find real savings at either location.

If the savings are substantial I would not discount Columbia SC, Raleigh/Durham NC or even Charlotte, NC - each about a 3 hour drive

Ann


----------



## riverdees05

We are going in March and flying into 

Wilmington, NC - New Hanover County (ILM)

Wilmington, NC to Myrtle Beach, SC  is

Estimated Time: 1 hour 36 minutes Estimated Distance: 75.41 miles

via mapquest.


----------

